# Winstrol Oral Only Cycle



## Beefcake (Dec 16, 2014)

I saw on another forum that someone did a winny only cycle for 5 weeks and lost 20lbs.  They did a dose of 50-75 per day. Vascularity and strength increased. I've always heard that oral only cycles set you up for failure.  Any validity to this type of a cycle?  Anyone have any experience running oral winny in a cycle?  Is it better than var for weight loss?


----------



## Bigwhite (Dec 16, 2014)

Test is the base of any cycle including all orals unless you are a chick. Yeah guys do it but that's there problem, I don't recommend it...


----------



## Yaya (Dec 16, 2014)

Growing up I knew many idiots who did oral only cycles...

I did a Superdrol only cycle and I guess technically I'm an idiot..

Winny alone and losing 20 pnds in 5 weeks sounds a little odd..

Couldn't u do that on ur own? Or with t3


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 16, 2014)

Does T-3 work well?  Is that an OTC drug or aas?


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 16, 2014)

It is thyroid hormone. It is neither OTC or aas. It's a prescription drug.


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 16, 2014)

So how can I get some on the black market?  Do doctors prescribe it regularly?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 16, 2014)

A doc will script you if you need it. You probably don't.  Hypothyroidism is uncommon.

You can get it thru any of the research chemical companies.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 16, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Growing up I knew many idiots who did oral only cycles...
> 
> I did a Superdrol only cycle and I guess technically I'm an idiot..
> 
> ...


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 16, 2014)

http://www.maximpeptide.com/t3-100-mcg/

Maxim is a sponsor also.


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 16, 2014)

How many people have used T3 and what type of results have they gotten?  What is the normal dosage?


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 16, 2014)

Beefcake said:


> How many people have used T3 and what type of results have they gotten?  What is the normal dosage?



be careful with t3 man, lots can happen real quick.  I wouldnt use it, but if you set on it, go ahead.

I would consider albuterol.  close to clen but safer.


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 16, 2014)

I know guys from steriodology that used to do t3 and albuterol at the same time.  Which one works and what are the sides for each one.  How do you dose it, one dip stick a day?


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm using t3 4m ironDragon,
50mcg a day is good enough on cycle for me...


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 16, 2014)

Iron Dragon is $45 when Maxim is $25 from a sponsor, why Iron Dragon then?  How much weight have you lost so far?


----------



## Bigwhite (Dec 16, 2014)

ECA is the safest way to drop pounds fast besides good old fashion cardio and learning how to eat...


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 16, 2014)

Beefcake said:


> Iron Dragon is $45 when Maxim is $25 from a sponsor, why Iron Dragon then?  How much weight have you lost so far?



you cant compare quality of pep's based off their price's.  

in this game......if you always pick the cheapest stuff, you will often get bunk stuff.....or super low dosed.


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 17, 2014)

Where can you buy the ECA stack and does it really work?


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 17, 2014)

Is this the real ECA stack?  http://www.amazon.com/ECA-Extreme/d...UTF8&qid=1418822963&sr=8-9&keywords=eca+stack


----------



## Bigwhite (Dec 17, 2014)

Beefcake said:


> Is this the real ECA stack?  http://www.amazon.com/ECA-Extreme/d...UTF8&qid=1418822963&sr=8-9&keywords=eca+stack



Lol, No... Make your own. Bronkaid, caffein, aspirin...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 17, 2014)

Beefcake said:


> Is this the real ECA stack?  http://www.amazon.com/ECA-Extreme/d...UTF8&qid=1418822963&sr=8-9&keywords=eca+stack



No otc eca stack is correct. Here is the deal with it . Ephedra is still legal but is not the potent product we all knew back in the day. Ephedrine HCL is a concentrate version of Ephedra. So while the otc product may have a good amount caffeine and aspirin (a lot of people even skip aspirin)  the Ephedra is not effective and that's what delivers the most punch . 

Some research sites sell a eca stack with ephedrine in it . I would just make it myself Go to your local cvs or where ever go up to the counter and ask for broncaid or the generic version of it it has 12.5mg ephedrine hcl in it then get caffeine and aspirin and your gtg .

I am sure you can find the proper dosing schedule for eca somewhere if not maybe someone can help you out here I forget its been so long since I have used it 

watch your bp on it also your cns will fry quickly I wouldn't go more the a few months . add heavy cardio and diet you should get good results


----------



## shenky (Dec 17, 2014)

my favorite part of this thread is that OP is actually listening to us.


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 17, 2014)

So for an ECA stack I would be looking at roughly $60+ for ephedrine pills, caffeine pills and aspirin.  I could try T-3 or allbuterol for around $45 and take drops instead of pills all day.  I might try T-3.  I am also somewhat sensitive to caffeine.  If I drink a cup of coffee too fast then I get the jitters, sweats, palpitations, and feel very dehydrated.  So working up to the recommended dosage of 3 pills a day of caffeine at 200mg would be 600mg of caffeine a day.  Wow that's a lot of caffeine.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 17, 2014)

I did ECA minus the Asa last year. What I would recommend is use only caffeine for a few days then add the ephedrine and see how you handle it. By the time I was stopping my ECA stack I couldn't feel the amped feeling anymore. The caffeine/ephedrine stack does have a thermogenic effect so even if you don't feel amped you are still benefiting from it.


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 18, 2014)

I found some albuterol that I had in my stock from RUI.  How much do you take a day for weight loss?  Is RUI still a good brand?  I figure I might as well give it a shot.


----------



## PHOENIX (Dec 21, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I'm using t3 4m ironDragon,
> 50mcg a day is good enough on cycle for me...





How many drops is that from the Iron Dragon bottles? Is it best to just purchase the 60ml, instead of 30ml because of how fast it's used? Or does it last a good while?


----------

